#   >   -  ! >   >    ""     15.08.2021
5 !!!

 !  :080:  :080:  :080: 

 

" " 
   "".

         . :9: 

 .

   18     !

 15  () 2021 .  11.00-15.00

   

  .   - ,      .

       .


** ,   .


* !*   ,    -    ,    .
  ,  ,   .

 :

      10.00-11.00. 
 11.00    . :002: 

,   ,         .

  -,    . 106 https://www.infoflot.com/info/adres_rv/

       " " https://s-cruises.com/ships/furmanov/

   "",  2009.         .

,     !

----------

!  150 + 30 + 38 = 218  .




** 
    - 4 
    3 
    3 
    3 
    2 
    4 
    3 
    3 
    2 
    3 
    5 
    2 
-    2 
    - 5 
    3 
    4 
    3 
   - 5 
    3 
    2 
    3 
    3 
    2 
    - 4 
    3 
    - 6 
    6 
    - 4 
   - 3 
    4 
    2 
    3 
    2 
    4 
    4 
    3 
    2 
   2 
    2 
    4 
    4 
    3 
    2 
    4 
    4 
   --- 3 
    5 
    3 
    3 
    4 
    4 
    2 
    2 
    2 
    5 
    3 
 ë   2 
    6 
    3 
    2 
    4 
    - 4 
    3 
   - 3 



 !!! 

  ,    -   , 
    . +7-921-443-09-88, 
  !      .

   ,    !
      ,          .

----------


## snezik

.    .   ,  .,   ,         .   ,     ?

----------

> .    .   ,  .,   ,         .   ,     ?


    .

    ,              ,   .

----------


## snezik

> .
> 
>     ,              ,   .


,      )

----------

!      ,      ?

----------


## Lina G



----------

!

 .
  ,    -   ,
    . +7-921-443-09-88, 
  !      .

    150 ,   .

   ,    !
      ,          .

----------

!

  !   30 !

 30      .

----------


## 25

!   )
  ,   ,      !   .

----------

